# What do you do while you pipe?



## GoodwillTKE (Jan 23, 2013)

I've found during my learning curve that I almost need to distract myself a little bit while enjoying my "practice smokes" or else I tend to run them too hot. I have been using the drugstore aromatics that came with my starter set more for technique work than pure enjoyment. I'll do some reading, forum surfing, or puttering about in the shop while I simply try to keep the pipe cool, but smoking steadily.

When I fire up a bowl of Frog Morton or EMP though( the only non drugstore tobacco I have thus far), I find myself focusing more on the experience and just enjoying the smoke while trying to train myself to pick out that something distinctive that makes me enjoy them more, but that I can't quite put my finger on. 

Do you have a favorite piping co-activity, or do you simply pipe and kick back?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I pick a pipe and tobacco by size depending on what I plan to do. Small pipes for activities and larger pipes with my favorite tobacco for time to relax and enjoy me time.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

One of three things:

1. Drive. My commute is 60 miles each way and a pipe is a nice way to unwind after work if I'm not headed immediately to work out. 
2. Read. My wife, nor my son come into my smoking room so I'm assured peace and quiet with my book
3. Have a drink and listen to music. This is inspired by the same reasoning as number 2. This is most likely on a Saturday night after the house has all gone to bed.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

:typing: :car: :beerchug:

I need watching TV and throwing darts emoticons! :rant:


----------



## devonbuy (Feb 22, 2013)

Definitely with coffee. And maybe with a good magazine. But coffee is a must! Either with the pipe, or the cigar...
And I stuff the pipe with my favourite Davidoff Regular or a Bourbon Whiskey...


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sometimes I smoke a pipe on the balcony outside and just think, sometimes I bring a beer, coffee or glass of wine with me. Sometimes I surf the net, listen to music, or if I smoke inside (rarely), I may watch TV. Sometimes I smoke a pipe while driving. It all depends...I'm about to smoke in the car listening to music while on my way to class for grad school tonight, and I'll probably smoke on my way home while thinking about today's class discussions.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I usually have a bowl at my local B&M smoking lounge. playing on my ipad mini. Listening to music. enjoying the bowl. Also having to deal with the ribbing I get from cigar smokers heh


----------



## JohnnyDarkside (Dec 19, 2012)

I tend to sit out on our building's loading dock during my lunch and read most days.

Weekends, I open up a couple windows in the basement and do various odd jobs (taking care of laundry, ironing, installing outlets, etc)

I sometimes will just sit on my porch and read after kids are asleep, though this weekend I'm needing to slap a couple coats of polish on my square tips.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

I do nothing but enjoy the moment. Meaning, it's leisure time for me, whether it is a pipe or cigar. Decompress and relax. Ahh.

I may read or enjoy an adult beverage, but that's a part of the experience. I'm not incorporating the pipe into another event, if you will.


----------



## Phred (Feb 13, 2013)

I like to just sit back and take a break while I smoke my pipe, but there are some days where the timing just doesn't work. I have wound up doing a fair amount of studying while smoking, though since I only smoke outside, it has to be reasonably calm weather for that... Other times, I'll fire up a podcast and listen to that while I relax. And for the last several weeks, I've made time to go hit the local B&M to have a smoke in their lounge and enjoy some light conversation.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Winter: Decompress and relax with a Double Jack N Coke while surfing the net and listening to music
Fall/Spring: Might smoke a bowl while doing yard work or working in my garage restoring guns (see Winter)
Summer: Sweat (see Fall/Spring)

All the time, smoke a small bowl to and from work for my commute. B&M cigar bar, meet friends and talk shit while smoking.

Never in my house, always outside. Man's World, i.e. my garage


----------



## logically (Feb 26, 2013)

I like to just sit outside and look at the trees swaying. I smoke while I drive fairly often. I don't really smoke in the house, but I bet puffing while surfing the net is pretty fun.


----------



## rogermugs (Jun 4, 2012)

All interesting answers. I live in a country where tobacco is substantially less marginal of a substance to be enjoyed. The vast majority of my work is spent out and around the city, meeting people, or even just sitting with people, but then I have about 8 hours spread throughout the week where I'm sitting in an office. Luckily the guys in the office also enjoy the pipe with me. Meetings one on one with them usually involve a pipe, while I smoke I also answer email (I hate email, but knowing I'm going to be enjoying something alongside of it makes it liveable).

I also bring my pipe out with me almost everywhere and partake while sitting with friends, or I introduce people to a pipe... Lots and lots of cigarette smokers... very few pipers.

That said, yesterday I shared my MM with a guy who promised to bring by a 5-year aged Davidoff tobacco of some sort this afternoon.... yum.

All that to say, yea, occasionally I can have a smoke over a beer or something, but most of my smoking is done at work.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm either driving or sitting on the front porch with a cup of coffee (or two) watching the grass grow.


----------



## logically (Feb 26, 2013)

Bob, that's interesting you can smoke at work. I would love to smoke at work! But here in the states they haven't let people smoke inside office buildings since my dad's days of working.


----------



## rogermugs (Jun 4, 2012)

logically said:


> Bob, that's interesting you can smoke at work. I would love to smoke at work! But here in the states they haven't let people smoke inside office buildings since my dad's days of working.


I'm not exactly in an "office" building.... at work... but if I were I would probably be allowed to smoke there too... it is nice. I'm not going to lie.


----------



## jdhollyfield (Feb 26, 2013)

Surf the web, listen to music and play with my beard. For some reason I mess with my beard most when there is a pipe involved.


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

The vast majority of the time I smoke my pipe I am working. I have a 'home office' which is separated from the house. So I can enjoy my pipe while researching, writing, reading, etc. It is a pretty great setup.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

burritosdaily said:


> The vast majority of the time I smoke my pipe I am working. I have a 'home office' which is separated from the house. So I can enjoy my pipe while researching, writing, reading, etc. It is a pretty great setup.


I am extraordinarily jealous! I have a smoking room, but it is basically a Florida room and does not afford me the presence of my library or all my electronic accouterments. Occasionally I take my laptop with me to smoke, but it is really not a productive space.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

One thing I wish I could do with a pipe in my mouth is play guitar. I must clench right (otherwise the pipe hits the fingerboard), but I feel more comfortable for a "long clench" on the left. For another, I play "nice" guitars, ie, at the low end of pricey. I don't want hot ashes dropping on them and I have a tendency at some point to lose my presence of mind and breath through the stem, with ashes everywhere. I sometimes play a few notes with the pipe in my mouth, figuring out something rather than playing a piece, but in general I just have to set it down and relight it when I want a few puffs. 

I also like to sit at a public bar with a pipe in my mouth, drink beer and bullshit. sigh. out: Try that in NY and you'd be in jail before you knew it. :lol:


----------



## Smoke King David (Mar 11, 2007)

When smoking a pipe, I usually read while listening to music and drinking coffee. Life's simple pleasure.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Driving, for the most part.

Also high on the list are watching my dogs (a border collie and a lab) play in the backyard, read, or....

wander aimlessly in the yard, listening to the grass grow.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

I usually read on my kindle by the fire pit. In on-post housing we aren't allowed to smoke inside (not saying I haven't of course) so it's nice to have the fire pit to stay warm...ish on cold winter evenings.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Chris0673 said:


> I usually read on my kindle by the fire pit. In on-post housing we aren't allowed to smoke inside (not saying I haven't of course) so it's nice to have the fire pit to stay warm...ish on* cold winter evenings.*


I'm from Newport News, Chris. (Actually, a few miles down the road in Hilton Village.) This is clearly a "big lie"! There ARE no cold winter evenings in Newport News! :nono: Chilly, at best. (Everything is relative. :lol: I'm still trying to acclimate to Rome, NY temps after 40 years. :shock


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know, Jim...when we got home from Florida last night it was 29 degrees! I'd call that a little more than chilly! lol


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Scowl at people walking past my house.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

steinr1 said:


> Scowl at people walking past my house.


Which is different from when you are not smoking a pipe how?


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Desertlifter said:


> Which is different from when you are not smoking a pipe how?


When not smoking it's done from inside the house, curtains twitching. When smoking it's from the porch and I'm able to give a more personal touch and make intense and uncomfortable eye contact.


----------



## rogermugs (Jun 4, 2012)

steinr1 said:


> When not smoking it's done from inside the house, curtains twitching. When smoking it's from the porch and I'm able to give a more personal touch and make intense and uncomfortable eye contact.


my lifelong dream is really to own a house with an elevated (maybe 5-6 steps up) porch on which I can put a rocking chair, a massive dog that barks at everyone, and a little radio (for jazz). Then said house needs to be across the street from an elementary school and I need to sit and rock all-day everyday and be that guy that everyone hates because he yells at everyone.

I aim high I know.

unfortunately I live on the third floor of a 13 story building, and will probably moving to the 30th floor in a year... alas.... a dream is still a dream


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

rogermugs said:


> my lifelong dream is really to own a house with an elevated (maybe 5-6 steps up) porch on which I can put a rocking chair, a massive dog that barks at everyone, and a little radio (for jazz). Then said house needs to be across the street from an elementary school and I need to sit and rock all-day everyday and be that guy that everyone hates because he yells at everyone.


Don't make me get my reachin' broom...


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

The pipe is my end of day ritual. Nothing dare follow it save sleep (maybe milk and cookies).

In the summer spring and fall, when the weather is nice, I just sit on my balconey and relax.

The rest of the time it's good late night tv. I've gone through all the Jeremy Brett Sherlock Holmes, all the BBC's LeCarre mini series, Sandbaggers, and now Danger Man. Running out of mystery and spy shows! Even been watching some Maigret in french. Almost through with Breaking BAd and Boardwalk Empire as well.

Sometimes I read.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

Like most others, my time for my pipe usually comes at the end of the day. I find myself just enjoying the quiet solitude, catching up on something I've DVR'd, or surfing the net. If I'm out doing some field work for my job, then I'll always have a few pipes with me to enjoy.


----------



## Derrick_Y (Apr 26, 2012)

Listen to Vinyl Cafe on CBC.CA


----------



## Foggymountain (Mar 17, 2013)

As little as possible. I prefer to sit doing nothing.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Dance naked to the glory of the Horned One. This is about Pan Piping, right?


----------



## Sherlocke (Nov 7, 2011)

Foggymountain said:


> As little as possible. I prefer to sit doing nothing.


What he said. I might read a bit, but nothing serious. Sometimes while walking my dogs. I look at the act of pipe smoking itself as a relaxing activity most of the time.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

freestoke said:


> :typing: :car: :beerchug:
> 
> I need watching TV and throwing darts emoticons! :rant:


Jim, you need damn near every emoticon besides a sleeping emoticon to answer this question! :lol:



steinr1 said:


> Dance naked to the glory of the Horned One. This is about Pan Piping, right?


It's a sad, sad world when I can't bury you in RG for this.

I prefer to whistle while I work. I'm not one to devote much thought to many of my smokes, I puff on a pipe while I study or do any other sort of work outside.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Foggymountain said:


> As little as possible. I prefer to sit doing nothing.


That's something I need to start doing again; the best bowls I've had occurred when the pipe was the focus, not an afterthought.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I almost always have a bowl during my commute, but I prefer to smoke a bowl on my porch and look at the mountains and meditate.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

1. Sitting on the back porch, enjoying a cup of coffee, or a pot of tea, looking at my mountain, and listening to the wilderness sounds, especially at night. Or sometimes, starting a fire in the firepit outside, and doing the same. Or maybe out fishing (definitely fishing....).

2. Writing (I am a writer).

3. Reading, especially studying.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Its been said, " A pipe gives a wise man time to think and a fool something to stick in his mouth".
I find myself concerned about that occasionally but mostly enjoy the quiet puffing while thinking about stuff or reading about stuff. I find writing is so intense I forget to puff and then I drool on my goatee.


----------



## GoodwillTKE (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, since my wife and I just picked up a little old house on 10 acres, I've been finding myself sitting on my new back porch lately looking at the barn and the pond while thinking about all the work I have the rest of my life to do.


----------



## AznDragon533 (Mar 27, 2009)

lounge around, smoke, listen to Bach


----------



## Jemulz12 (Aug 16, 2011)

Either hang out with friends or read a book.


----------



## Sherlocke (Nov 7, 2011)

madbricky said:


> Its been said, " A pipe gives a wise man time to think and a fool something to stick in his mouth".
> I find myself concerned about that occasionally but mostly enjoy the quiet puffing while thinking about stuff or reading about stuff. I find writing is so intense I forget to puff and *then I drool on my goatee*.


I find I do that without a pipe.


----------



## nimaimeshinchan (Dec 21, 2010)

If it is during day time, I usually drink coffee and browse internet on my laptop on my porch or at coffee shop. If it is at night, I drink Irish whiskey with a friend of mine at Irish pub or drink Scotch and check Puff.com on my laptop on my porch. Either way, I make sure that I am relaxing while smoking pipes!


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Now that the weather is getting warmer I'll sit on the patio with a cuppa and my kindle and read.


----------



## john_c (Apr 25, 2013)

I do have to say I am new to pipes but I have already been falling into a ritual with smoking it. I only smoke my pipe after dinner in my backyard. I only realized after I got the hang of keeping the pipe going that this is the only time I ever just sit there during the day. I work as a consultant (mainly in NYC). I am always rushing around from meetings or just commuting. It is nice to do absolutely nothing but sip on a nice single-malt and sip on a pipe.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

john_c said:


> I do have to say I am new to pipes but I have already been falling into a ritual with smoking it. I only smoke my pipe after dinner in my backyard. I only realized after I got the hang of keeping the pipe going that this is the only time I ever just sit there during the day. I work as a consultant (mainly in NYC). I am always rushing around from meetings or just commuting. It is nice to do absolutely nothing but sip on a nice single-malt and sip on a pipe.


 A long life and success will be yours my friend if you can sit and puff at the rat race. I only wish not being a drinker I had better decaf for the evening to add to my repertoire.


----------

